# 2005 Klein Bicycles?



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

Post any news about the Klein Bicycles lineup for 2005 here.


----------



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

*2005 Klein Road Bikes*

The 2005 Klein road section was up for one day about a week ago. I am not sure if any of this info is accurate. I am only going by what was on there for that one day. I have attached a pic of the 2005 Klein Q Pro. The color, called Electric Line, in my opinion, is horrible. Hopefully they change it. Also, there is no Shimano on this model or the Team model. The Q Pro was outfitted with Campy Centaur and the Team was Record. The Team color was a slightly darker version of the 2003 Q Pro Team, basically a burgundy metallic. Hopefully they are making much needed changes and that is why they took it back down. Prices were about the same as last year's models.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

b_tnilc said:


> The 2005 Klein road section was up for one day about a week ago. I am not sure if any of this info is accurate. I am only going by what was on there for that one day. I have attached a pic of the 2005 Klein Q Pro. The color, called Electric Line, in my opinion, is horrible. Hopefully they change it. Also, there is no Shimano on this model or the Team model. The Q Pro was outfitted with Campy Centaur and the Team was Record. The Team color was a slightly darker version of the 2003 Q Pro Team, basically a burgundy metallic. Hopefully they are making much needed changes and that is why they took it back down. Prices were about the same as last year's models.


Thanks. If you have any other pictures feel free to post them. I don't think the colors will change unfortunately. These colors match the description of those who went to the dealer show this weekend. From what I understand they are very basic colors. No more linear fades or unique paintjobs. It was said at the show they came very close to killing off the Klein brand this year as they have had very poor sales but decided to give it one more go. It looks to me however that they streamlining the lineup in preparation for that. I would like to see the new Reve model and the rest of these stock colors. I wish Klein was not always the last to update their website. Looks like you go a sneak preview.


----------



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

*Poor Sales*



TWinbrook46636 said:


> Thanks. If you have any other pictures feel free to post them. I don't think the colors will change unfortunately. These colors match the description of those who went to the dealer show this weekend. From what I understand they are very basic colors. No more linear fades or unique paintjobs. It was said at the show they came very close to killing off the Klein brand this year as they have had very poor sales but decided to give it one more go. It looks to me however that they streamlining the lineup in preparation for that. I would like to see the new Reve model and the rest of these stock colors. I wish Klein was not always the last to update their website. Looks like you go a sneak preview.


It is hard to imagine Klein having poor sales given the fact that all size 61cm Q Pro XX and XVs were sold out well over a month ago. I am sure other sizes were too. Maybe Trek doesn't like the extra cost and effort that goes into a Klein frame. The paint has definitely suffered since Klein moved to the WI factory. According to the Klein catalog, the same Klein employees are doing the frame work, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

b_tnilc said:


> It is hard to imagine Klein having poor sales given the fact that all size 61cm Q Pro XX and XVs were sold out well over a month ago. I am sure other sizes were too. Maybe Trek doesn't like the extra cost and effort that goes into a Klein frame. The paint has definitely suffered since Klein moved to the WI factory. According to the Klein catalog, the same Klein employees are doing the frame work, but I highly doubt it.


Sales overall were not good or so I've heard. I imagine the Q Pro is always a good seller though I wouldn't expect them to have stock around the model year changeover. Not sure how well the Palomino and Attitude sold. When Trek closed the Chehalis WA plant they offered jobs for anyone willing to move to Waterloo WI. I don't recall them have any takers though. Maybe some Klein employees will chime in here and set the record straight.

I don't like this "Electric Line" paint job at all so I hope they still offer custom colors for 2005. Someone had a Mantra Carbon up on eBay last year in a one-off finish called "Anti-Freeze" which was very similar.


----------



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Sales overall were not good or so I've heard. I imagine the Q Pro is always a good seller though I wouldn't expect them to have stock around the model year changeover. Not sure how well the Palomino and Attitude sold. When Trek closed the Chehalis WA plant they offered jobs for anyone willing to move to Waterloo WI. I don't recall them have any takers though. Maybe some Klein employees will chime in here and set the record straight.
> 
> I don't like this "Electric Line" paint job at all so I hope they still offer custom colors for 2005. Someone had a Mantra Carbon up on eBay last year in a one-off finish called "Anti-Freeze" which was very similar.


I agree. They shouldn't offer such an objectionable color as standard. Not good for sales. Let someone pay an extra $250 if they really have to have "Electric Line". I think sales might suffer for that Q Pro in 2005 due to the color and no Ultegra 10. Hopefully some changes will be made, but I doubt it. I wonder if anyone really likes that color?


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 18, 2004)

any word on changes to the aura models?


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

dave3000 said:


> any word on changes to the aura models?


I believe the Aura has been replaced by the Reve for 2005. Maybe someone who went to the show this past weekend can confirm this?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> I believe the Aura has been replaced by the Reve for 2005. Maybe someone who went to the show this past weekend can confirm this?


I looked at a catalog, and that is what I recall. There are plenty of ugly Klein colors--and its something they appear to be extending to other lineups. The Fisher Big Sur is purple!

Trek is offering suspension road bikes in their own lineup, too--not just on the Klein brand.


----------



## minter84 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ugly?!*

Electric lime is hot!

If I see another red/white/black/blue Trek bike with coloured arrow shapes and brand stickers on every single tube I am going to have a fit! LAst year this bike was a very safe silver fade that put me to sleep - super boring. I love the *sano* look of one hot, solid colour - it shows off the sweet Klein lines and you won't see a million of the same thing on every ride. That colour just looks fast! Easily worth 5k on the flats!

I hear this model is the best value of the q-pro series. While I think the grey Centaur is cool I just can't bring myself to ride square taper, so the cranks are gonna hafta go. Only one Palomino next year, more Attitudes and the top one has a Maverick American single-crown *upsidedown fork* which is rumoured to be very light. 

I hope they have a good year and don't fold.

P.S. - I think that the purple metallic Fisher is hot!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess...*

I don't think it looks very good, especially for a stock color. I think it's pretty much the same as this one below, right? Of course they often look better in real life so we'll see.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone please post pictures of the rest of the lineup? Thanks.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

It's all Trek, Trek, Trek on this messageboard. What's a Klein fan to do?

*b_tnilc* You have a PM by the way!


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 18, 2004)

*how's this for a revealing web update....*

http://www.kleinbikes.com/us/klein_club/insider_news/2005_bikes_launched.html


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 18, 2004)

*looks like i caught them updating the site..*

the reve's are up there...

Qpros are probably on the way.


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 18, 2004)

Q-Pro: https://www.kleinbikes.com/us/road_bikes/q-pro/q-pro_xx/index.html

Reve: https://www.kleinbikes.com/us/road_bikes/reve/reve_xx/index.html


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

*I like it!*



TWinbrook46636 said:


> Thanks. If you have any other pictures feel free to post them. I don't think the colors will change unfortunately. These colors match the description of those who went to the dealer show this weekend. From what I understand they are very basic colors. No more linear fades or unique paintjobs. It was said at the show they came very close to killing off the Klein brand this year as they have had very poor sales but decided to give it one more go. It looks to me however that they streamlining the lineup in preparation for that. I would like to see the new Reve model and the rest of these stock colors. I wish Klein was not always the last to update their website. Looks like you go a sneak preview.


I think the color may come off better in reality. Even as it looks in this picture its 100 times nicer looking than any giant ,cannondale or whatever bike you choose w/ the comic book graphics. I wish i could afford to drop 2+k onto this ride!


----------

